# I'm back and starting over.



## mobafrontlover (May 1, 2011)

Okay so I sold everything and I'm finally at a point I can get a new tank. I'm going for a 75g and I'm sure I'm pushing it but was hoping to be able to have multis in one corner alto calvus in the back center and Calliurus. Also need angel fish to keep the son happy, since he's my way in.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If angels are the must have fish I would skip the Tangs.


----------



## mobafrontlover (May 1, 2011)

If your saying that because of them nipping are the angels. My sons 5 and tbh not not stressing that.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

mobafrontlover said:


> If your saying that because of them nipping are the angels. My sons 5 and tbh not not stressing that.


So the angel(s) are like fodder?


----------



## mobafrontlover (May 1, 2011)

Unfortunately something like that. I miss my tangs and they are my way in lol. So plan to have 2 angel babies. In the 75.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

mobafrontlover said:


> Unfortunately something like that. I miss my tangs and they are my way in lol. So plan to have 2 angel babies. In the 75.


Someone is going to be very unhappy in that tank, because there are no water parameters that will please both angelfish and Tanganyikans.


----------



## mobafrontlover (May 1, 2011)

Shoot didn't even think about the ph. Can't believe I didn't think about that. Lol. Duh. Well what about the 3 shellies. Is that pushing it.


----------



## mobafrontlover (May 1, 2011)

Okay so I was showing my son some tang tanks and talked with him about angels and he was so excited to watch shellies that he now would rather have them so safe to say no angels will be hurt. But he's now in love with trophy's and chromis. I've never had ether, and I'm not sure how trophies will act with shellies. Also I'm citing it down to altos bcwp and a shellie he's really liking the ocellatus. I know they can be aggressive. I also know a lot of people like to keep trophies on there own. Feel like a noob again.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I may be biased here but is it possible this is all eventually leading to a six foot tank and a beautiful colony of Blue Zaire Frontosa? If so maybe show your son a Frontosa and see what he thinks


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

mobafrontlover said:


> Okay so I was showing my son some tang tanks and talked with him about angels and he was so excited to watch shellies that he now would rather have them so safe to say no angels will be hurt. But he's now in love with trophy's and chromis. I've never had ether, and I'm not sure how trophies will act with shellies. Also I'm citing it down to altos bcwp and a shellie he's really liking the ocellatus. I know they can be aggressive. I also know a lot of people like to keep trophies on there own. Feel like a noob again.


I'm not sure what you mean by '_trophy's and chromis_,' but if you're talking about _Tropheus_ and _Petrochromis_, don't even think about it. No disrespect intended, but by looking over your posts, I think that either of those genera will be over your head at present. Start more simply with shellies and/or other less demanding Tanganyikans, and grow into more challenging fishes as you gain experience. These fishes are expensive, and neither you nor the fishes will be happy when they all start dying off. Good luck.


----------



## mobafrontlover (May 1, 2011)

I know how to keep a stale tank. I had a wc colony of gibb Kits and alto gold heads including 5 other breeding colony's of tanks. Thanks for the concern and I'm planing for my purchase in a month.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Why not do the shellies and calvus like you originally planned? You could add 12 cyps for a new challenge.

Tropheus are better in a species tank as you mentioned. And Petros are too big for your tank.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

mobafrontlover said:


> I know how to keep a stale tank. I had a wc colony of gibb Kits and alto gold heads including 5 other breeding colony's of tanks. Thanks for the concern and I'm planing for my purchase in a month.


Welcome back to the hobby, I'm sure it will be an awesome tank.


----------

